# Dales lodge farm kettering may 2011



## alex76 (May 29, 2011)

Hi all; well I come across this place yesterday when I was out taking photos of another project.
Well the site I visited was an 18th century farmhouse called dales lodge farm which was last inhabited in the 90s but today sadly it has been attacked by thugs who have used the site as a drug and drinking den and trashed the place and set it on fire on many of times so its now in a state of disrepair and also the owner wicksteed trust has left it to ruin.
The first fire was in 2009 which destroyed most of the building and then again as follows;

A snip from the local evening telegraph 







Published on Friday 22 April 2011 08:47 
Arson attacks have plagued a derelict farmhouse with yobs striking five times in the past six days.
Dales Lodge farmhouse in Barton Seagrave has been turned into what fire officers have described as a “dangerous playground” for local troublemakers.
The fifth fire saw hay bales set alight yesterday.
And with stacks of dry wood and flammable gas canisters on site the next attack could be deadly.
Mick ######, of Northamptonshire’s Arson Task Force, said: “These were obviously deliberate acts by the same group of youths. 
“It doesn’t matter what fencing is put up they seem to be able to breach it – there’s a determination to get in there. It has become a dangerous playground for local youths.”
The farmhouse in ####### Lane has been empty for about a decade and is owned by the Wicksteed Trust. 
They have been ordered to remove all potential for fire immediately.
Paul ########, who lives in the same road, said: “My main fears are it’s going to go beyond simple arson and someone will get hurt. 
“Despite repeated requests the owner has failed to secure the site to prevent this sort of thing happening.”

So on with my photos of the days explore





































































































































Thank you for looking


----------



## smiler (May 29, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at the pice Alex, looks well worth a nose around, Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## kathyms (May 29, 2011)

*dales lodge*

i was going to have a peep today but got anouther bloody puncture second in a week. maybe its the doggie urbex sites doing it. hope the one i droped you off at was a good one.


----------



## alex76 (May 29, 2011)

There was not a lot there apart from a few derelict barns the house is still in use here is some of the shots I took of the other one


----------



## Em_Ux (May 29, 2011)

Enjoyed looking at your photos.

Thank you!


----------



## kathyms (May 29, 2011)

*farm*

thank you alex, at least i know what was there. dont work to hard tomorow.


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

This is an amazing little cottage. Such a shame as it looks like it would be a beautiful little place. Shame about it being trashed and torched!


----------



## alex76 (May 30, 2011)

anpanman said:


> This is an amazing little cottage. Such a shame as it looks like it would be a beautiful little place. Shame about it being trashed and torched!



Very true anpanman some of the kids of today really do my head in... They are destroying are heritage and these fantastic old buildings which can never be replaced which is sickening as a lot of these new builds are more about quantity than quality and a rare case of craftsmanship like when these old buildings where built. Sorry to go on and excuse my French but they really Piss me off :wmad:


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2011)

alex76 said:


> ...excuse my French but they really Piss me off :wmad:


Yup, feel the same way, Alex. I just don't understand their mentality. It looks such a lovely place from the outside too. Lovely pics and some nice features there. Cheers.


----------



## talkalot (Jul 30, 2011)

such a shame :/ but looking at some pictures the place still seems quite solid, if i had the money id be contacting the owner


----------



## kathyms (Jul 31, 2011)

*wicksteeds trust*

i feel sure its owned by wicksteeds trust, they own everything around there, barton hall for one and look at that left to die. Charles Wicksteeds house they could buy and do up but no. all they care is the bilions the park brings in. ive rang them to talk about the ruins but nothing.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a shame that this beautiful building has been burnt by youth, makes my blood boil . Great report and photo's


----------



## marion (Nov 26, 2021)

Such a shame. My father's 4th great aunt was married to William Dale who was the farmer here in 1871, found them in the census. Her brother and sister were also staying there at the time. Does anyone know if the building has been demolished and replaced. Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 27, 2021)

marion said:


> Such a shame. My father's 4th great aunt was married to William Dale who was the farmer here in 1871, found them in the census. Her brother and sister were also staying there at the time. Does anyone know if the building has been demolished and replaced. Thank you for posting the photos.


I used the NLS mmaps to get this image and - sorry to say but urban developement has taken over. I found a document from the Northampton Council about redeveloping that area around Polewell Lane, Barton Seagrave is where the farm was.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 27, 2021)

marion said:


> Such a shame. My father's 4th great aunt was married to William Dale who was the farmer here in 1871, found them in the census. Her brother and sister were also staying there at the time. Does anyone know if the building has been demolished and replaced. Thank you for posting the photos.


Yes as Hugh said its a new housing estate now, shame I used to ride past this daily to work 8yr back


----------



## Hayman (Nov 28, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I used the NLS mmaps to get this image and - sorry to say but urban developement has taken over. I found a document from the Northampton Council about redeveloping that area around Polewell Lane, Barton Seagrave is where the farm was.


I highly recommend the NLS - National Library of Scotland - maps. Something good the Scots have done! They show how the countryside and towns of the whole of Great Britain (seemingly not the island of Ireland) were, going back well into the 1800s; and at large scales


----------



## antonymes (Nov 30, 2021)

WTF???? What's the point of this report?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 1, 2021)

antonymes said:


> WTF???? What's the point of this report?


Keeps people up-to-date with what's happening to once derelict buildings when urban developement takes over. Thanks for your query.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 1, 2021)

antonymes said:


> WTF???? What's the point of this report?


You could say the same about your reply, at least they posted something


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 1, 2021)

antonymes said:


> WTF???? What's the point of this report?


Yes, it's also a chance for other people to add their own information and history about a place or places like it, something that DP has always been strong in doing.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 2, 2021)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, it's also a chance for other people to add their own information and history about a place or places like it, something that DP has always been strong in doing.


Indeed. The film shot location website Reelstreets is strong on showing 'then and now' pics. Contributors make still captures of outdoor scenes and provide information as to where the sequences were filmed - and often provide current day comparison pics. All part of how the street-scape and landscape change over time. Ditto when derelict buildings are demolished and replaced. All the more of value when something of the old structure is left or is incoporated in what has taken its place.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 2, 2021)

antonymes said:


> WTF???? What's the point of this report?


The report is from 2011 & is of a derelict place, has noone told you that's what we do here! 
It has been resurrected by someone with a direct connection to the place which is absolutely fine & always interesting to hear.


----------

